# Final Sale for babies before Thanksgiving



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

sale is now closed


----------



## vikasn10 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,

I want 1 package of Fire Red Babies 100. I will pick up on Sat Sept 29th or earlier if possible for you, thanks
Text me(778-918-3895) your address for pickup


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One mixed Red Rilis/Fire Reds/PFRs 100 babies for $35 please. Need to set up a classroom shrimp tank😁. Please pm or text (604-868-5553) your address. Thanks, Anthony


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone wants to share Gold back Yellow / Yellow Shrimp Mix Babies (100) please PM me.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Will get the second package of Red Rili / Fire Red / PFR mix if still available will pm you thanks


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

If anyones interested in splitting Amanos/Fire Red babies or adults that would be dope. My tank is still currently cycling so I can put the downpayment down. Preferably in Richmond or along the Canada line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,
a package of Fire Red babies if it's still available.
Please Pm or text 778-233-1340.
Thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

ALL PM's replied! I will have a door crasher type of deal in about 2 hours.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

DOOR CRASHER! ONLY 1 AVAILABLE 150 FIRE RED/CHERRY/RED RILI MIX AT A SIZE of 0.8-1.2cm for $75! have never sold at this price for this size ever before!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am continuing this sale for this weekend as the last weekend to have this available!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed Thread


----------

